# Kayak Fishing



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

I am thinking about getting into kayak fishing. To me, it looks like a cheap alternative to a boat or any other mode of transportation through the inshore water of Alabama and Florida. As a beginner, I wouldn't want anything too expensive (under 500) or hard to handle. Also, becuase I'm not a huge guy, I would need something that I could load/unload ontop of the truck fairly easily. Does anybody have any suggestions for any models of kayaks or any advice that you would like to give me?

Thanks, 
Tight Lines


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I really like the Hobie mirage drive system for hands free fishing, however any of those yaks will surpass your $500 mark


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Natr said:


> I am thinking about getting into kayak fishing. To me, it looks like a cheap alternative to a boat or any other mode of transportation through the inshore water of Alabama and Florida. As a beginner, I wouldn't want anything too expensive (under 500) or hard to handle. Also, becuase I'm not a huge guy, I would need something that I could load/unload ontop of the truck fairly easily. Does anybody have any suggestions for any models of kayaks or any advice that you would like to give me?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tight Lines


You're not gonna get one a them fancy pedal jobs like a Hobie for under $500, so that means you're gonna be paddlin'. What's your height & weight? Since you're not a "huge guy" and on a budget you might wanna look at something like a 12' Perception Pescador?

I hauled my yaks _(a Pescador & an OK Prowler)_ in the bed of my pickup before I built a little trailer for 'em. Just tie the front end down & let the ass-end stick out past your dropped tailgate.


----------



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

I am 5 foot 6 and 130 pounds


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I am 5'6" as well and remember 130lbs back in 1984.... graduated HS at that weight. Still 5'6" just not 130lbs any longer lol


----------



## Pilotdad (Feb 24, 2015)

Visit the kayak section where there are lots of reviews on different kayaks. That being said, I have been extremely happy with my Ascend fs12t from Bass Pro. My first kayak and it does everything I want it to. I think you can still get some from Bass Pro for 550. If not, 599.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You're small and can get away with using narrower faster kayaks without compromising stability. The super wide fishing kayaks will not paddle very easily for you. 

Like it was stated above, I would look into the perception pescadors from academy if you wanted to buy new. They are 12' long and 28" wide, too narrow for big guys, but perfect for you. It's basically the same as the (more expensive) wilderness systems tarpon 120.

If you want to buy used, you might find a good deal on a Ocean Kayak Trident 11. At 56 pounds, its among the lightest in that length class. The ocean kayak prowler 13 is another great lightweight kayak but lacks some of the bells and whistles that the trident has. I personally really liked paddling and fishing out of the heritage angler 12, but it's not too comfortable with the stock seat. 

Any of those above you'll find used for around $500 or less. Keep your eyes on here and on craigslist, the good deals go fast.


----------



## dakotasport92 (Apr 20, 2015)

Craigslist Craigslist craigslist! I have bought 3 and sold 2 on there. Light weight by all means. 12' paddles great, or add a diy rudder on a 10' so it won't wag back and forth on ya. If you are handy you and make a $30 stadium seat fit in most cheap yaks. I'm spoiled, I won't sit on a molded plastic hull again. I have legit boat seats in 2 of my past cheaper yaks. Half the fun is modifying and adding accessories yourself.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I've owned 4 kayaks since picking up the hobby, 2 of them I bought in your price range. They were the Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 and Ocean Kayak Trident 11.

I found them on Craigslist and both were sub $600. I enjoy being able to load them up and go on a moments notice because of their light weight, plus they paddle pretty nicely as well. I would look on Craigslist for either one of those models and they'd suit you nicely.


----------



## Travismdrury (Apr 3, 2016)

*Ascend FS128T Kayak*

I recently bought an Ascend FS128T and love it. Dont have much experience in other kayaks except the white water kind, but mine is great. I'm 6'1" 235 and it works great for me. Some of the more experience kayak fishers i'm sure can point you in the right direction.


----------



## 13ECK80 (Apr 19, 2016)

If you get used be sure to take the time to inspect the bow and rudder as these areas can be come thin during launch and landings. It's like picking fruit. Just take your thumb and press firmly. If it is soft it's thin. This can be repaired (video can be found on YouTube) but it is a serious project. Not hard but you definitely want to do it right. Also look for any deformities like misshapen bodies. It may affect the handling. Good luck and welcome to the joy and challenge that is kayak fishing.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Natr

Give some thought to the basics.
Sit on top or sit in?
mainly fishing?
Want to stand-up?
What sort of gear will I carry and how much storage does the yak have?
Ability to modify the yak easily?

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Natr (Feb 17, 2016)

Here is what I was thinking.
I would like to be able to sit on top of the kayak, so if I wanted, I would be able to stand up plus I have more experience with the sit on top styles. I would also like a kayak that has rod holders on it with the optional sonar system just in case I start to enjoy this new found hobby. I don't think I need the paddle system unless it is impossible to fish without it. Fishing will be the main thing I will be doing out of the yak. I am not going to be going offshore, but am somewhat concerned about paddleing against the tide/current. Thanks for everybody's help. Tight lines.


----------



## dakotasport92 (Apr 20, 2015)

I agree barefoot. I will only have sit on top, sit inside has its place but: if you will be over head height deep water often, over a mile from land or in rough chop (or near boat traffic) the odds of self bailing saving your butt goes way up. But if staying dry, warm or out of the sun are larger factors the sit in could be a safe bet.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I have an Ok Prowler it's 13.5 ft tip to tail I use to fish in the gulf and bay. I also have a 12 ft Pescador I use for dropping shark baits off the beach and for guests. You don't wanna start getting broadside to the surf in the Prowler .... esp if inexperienced at yakking thru the surf zone, and more especially on a moonless night. (Don't ask how I know!) I'm 6'2 200 and have had some previous experience yakking in rivers before I moved here to the coast. Given the OP's height and weight and budget, I would recommend something more along the lines of my Pescador, esp if he hasn't a lot of experience entering, exiting, and going through the surf zone. (also bigger/heavier is a factor getting the yak from truck across beach and back ... esp back after havung paddled a few hours in the morning already and now it's done got hot!)


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*kayak*



Pilotdad said:


> Visit the kayak section where there are lots of reviews on different kayaks. That being said, I have been extremely happy with my Ascend fs12t from Bass Pro. My first kayak and it does everything I want it to. I think you can still get some from Bass Pro for 550. If not, 599.


 Excellent fishing kayak,absolutely love mine!!


----------



## fredchiesa (Apr 26, 2016)

*kayak alternative - SUP*

I bought a used SUP for $400. It weighs under 30lbs. I can stand, sit, or kneel on it happily or even lie on it. I use it for non-fishing activities too. For fishing outings I zip tied cut pieces of PVC in the corners of a milk crate, set rods in the pipes, a small bait bucket in the middle, with room for small tackle box beside the bucket and a tiny anchor and/or drift sock and cordage under the bucket. Keep things ultralight and basic. I strap the crate to the board but don't think its necessary for me. I have good balance. I haven't bothered but could add a small cooler or bag. I could add a paddle holder but instead just lay the paddle between my feet while casting. A kayak would offer and accommodate more infrastructure but I like the basic set up. It was cheap, its light and simple and i like the view from standing height. Granted, I am very comfortable on a board even in chop. By the way, I am 5'6" 135 lbs.


----------

